# 2x waxstock tickets for sale



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi guys not sure if it's ok to do this but I bought 2 tickets for waxstock and it now turns out I can't go!

Don't want them to go to waste so wondered if anyone wants to buy em? They cost me £16 happy to take £10 for both of them so I don't lose out and also so someone on here gets a nice deal.

If you want them just email on [email protected] or on here?

Thanks guys don't shout at me if I'm not allowed to re sell them or something! I haven't taken the stickers off or anything.

Nick


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I also have 2 for sale


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is there no returns to dodo?


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> is there no returns to dodo?


Why would you want to return tickets to Dodo for the Waxstock event?

Waxstock dont do refunds but on advance tickets but if you wanted to add them to the personal sales section of Detailing World you would be more than welcome.


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Apologies if anyone has sent me a PM whenever I reply it doesn't seem to go through? Drop me an email if interested (on my first post)

Nick


----------



## gazzfrst (May 3, 2007)

Are These tickets still for sale thanks


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

hi guys these have been sold now.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> I also have 2 for sale


You not going now?


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

I also have 2 extra tickets available which I will sell for half price - just pm me


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> You not going now?


Nah, ive had my shifts all middled up at work so i have to work the Sunday now, raging doesnt even come close!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Nah, ive had my shifts all middled up at work so i have to work the Sunday now, raging doesnt even come close!


Gutted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

JasonPD said:


> I also have 2 extra tickets available which I will sell for half price - just pm me


Tix now sold cheers


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

JasonPD said:


> Tix now sold cheers


I'm waiting for the postman to arrive with mine. :lol:


----------

